
“Linus is just an engineer” - vmorgulis
https://git.kernel.org/cgit/devel/sparse/chrisl/sparse.git/tree/FAQ#n30
======
iokevins
Does the 2001 documentary film "Revolution OS" represent the source of this
claimed Richard Stallman quote?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revolution_OS#Quotes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revolution_OS#Quotes)

If so, it seems the film has Torvalds making the quote and claim, not Stallman
(?) From Wikipedia:

"Think of Richard Stallman as the great philosopher and think of me as the
engineer."\--Linus Torvalds

